
The case in full for a Personal Data Exchange infrastructure - leilatrilby
https://www.hatdex.org/digital-dependency/
======
leilatrilby
Digital natives are becoming increasingly dependent upon connectivity, the
benefits to society of which are obvious. And a digitally-connected society is
critical for the development of Smart Cities, the useful deployment of the
Internet of Things (IoT), the growth of predictive analytics, and the future
of the digital economy itself.

But of course, where connectivity brings convenience it brings challenges,
especially in the area of personal data. Here, the challenge is about more
than just a privacy concern. Every user signing on to a new Internet service
creates for themselves a unique user account every time, surrendering some
form of their personal data in the process. As a result, a few hundred, if not
a few thousand equivalent accounts are created by each of us in our lifetimes;
more and more as IoT expands. Fragmentation will eventually lead to
consolidation - but that's also a mess, potentially leading to the creation of
illegal data markets, deterrance in app creation, monopolisation of the
digital economy, the marginalisation of entire populations of the market,
crippling cyber security vulnerability, and subjection of the digital self to
costly dispersal and ageing.

We've put together a paper that discusses the challenges of a connected
digital economy from a personal data standpoint, and proposes a best practice
of individually-owned, private data accounts in the form of ‘microserver’
containers, as a solution to the challenges we will face in the coming years
and decades.

